# Hi from a game developer in croatia



## Zehailiu (May 19, 2021)

Hey there, nice to meet y’all, I mostly do art, writing, and indie game development. Started playing with ableton because music is fun and I wanted to make some music for my game.
you can hear some of that in my soundcloud: https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/DG7w6LjUiKrBjMs5A
you can also hear them in my game: https://nimphradora.itch.io/the-remainder


----------



## Double Helix (May 19, 2021)

Welcome, Zehai -- I have listened to some of your eclectic Soundcloud collection
Whom do you acknowledge as musical influences?


----------



## Zehailiu (May 19, 2021)

Hi, nice to be here. 
i have too many influences to fully list, but off top of my head, and in no particular order: Shpongle, W.A. Mozart, J.S. Bach, Joe Hisaishi, Nobuo Uematsu, Nujabes, Pink Floyd Dream Theatre, Periphery, Meshuggah, Howard Byron, Hans Zimmer, Harry-Gregson Williams, a lot of early Disney, ritual music and chants from various peoples, tibet, india, shipibo, balkans. 
i really could go on. ^^


----------



## Double Helix (May 19, 2021)

Ah, quite a wide-ranging group. I will have to research some of those.
Have fun on the forum!


----------



## wahey73 (May 19, 2021)

Welcome on board


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2021)

Hi. Nice to meet you, a warm welcome here. Quite a diverse set of musical influences there! 👍


----------



## Zehailiu (May 20, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Ah, quite a wide-ranging group. I will have to research some of those.
> Have fun on the forum!


----------



## Zehailiu (May 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi. Nice to meet you, a warm welcome here. Quite a diverse set of musical influences there! 👍


Thanks!


----------



## Zehailiu (May 20, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Welcome on board


----------



## maro (May 20, 2021)

Hi Zehai. Nice to see someone from my country. And good music too.


----------



## Zehailiu (May 21, 2021)

maro said:


> Hi Zehai. Nice to see someone from my country. And good music too.


Hey, nice to meet you too. You're too kind! You have some really nice stuff!


----------



## Pyro861 (May 21, 2021)

I love the Remainder theme. And the art looks good too!


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

Welcome !!!


----------



## BassClef (May 23, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------

